# Sears 19.2V Replacement Battery delimma



## wahoowad (Feb 5, 2011)

I have several of the battery powered Sears portable tools (drill, vacuum, several lights, sawzall, etc) and 2 of the 19.2V batteries. They are about 2 years old, heck maybe 3. One of the batteries has gone weak and won't hold a charge. So now I am down to one good battery but usually need two batteries to get any job done. Buying a replacement battery is a little steep - about $35 - so I'm weighing my options. I keep watching but haven't seen them go on sale. Seems the new thing are lithium ion batteries but need to invest in a whole new set of tools/batteries. Anybody faced a similar situation and what did you end up doing?


----------



## btuser (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got one of the newer LI+ drills.  Not as powerfull as my 18v Dewalt but I can stuff it in a tool pouch and not even know its really there.  I like the little light on it too.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 5, 2011)

When I had to replace my 12V dewalt packs, I was shocked they were going for >$50/per in the store, and cost 50% less on the net.  Of course, the net ones are 'no name', not name brand, but they have worked out very well.  Don't remember the URL, though, sorry.


----------



## thinkxingu (Feb 5, 2011)

wahoo, check around for a battery center--they usually rebuild battery packs fairly cheaply.  If that doesn't work, and you can't find replacements for the right price, look on eBay or at your local pawn shop for good deals on kits.  My brothers, friend, and father all use either Craftsman or Ryobi.  I was willing to spend a bit more for Hitachi--not as much as DeWalt or Bosch, but after using them for over four years there's nothing else I'd buy.  My brothers, friend, and father agree.

S


----------



## jebatty (Feb 5, 2011)

My answer was to buy 4 x 4.8V NiMH battery packs, 2400 mah, wire in series and they all fit in the 19.2V case. About 3X the amp capacity of the stock Nicads. The wringer is that I doubt they can use the stock charger. I have my own battery charger. About $20 for the NiMH set on e*ay.


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2011)

jebatty's solution is a good one. I finally bit the bullet a few years ago and got a Lithium Ion Makita LXT 1/2" drill. This was a leap of faith, it was really expensive. It is the best I have ever owned and the batteries still have lots of whallop after 3 years. When Fine Woodworking tested drills a few years ago this was the only model that could consistently drill out lockset holes in doors. I agree. I have augered many a deep pilot hole when building the wood shed, compost bins, new porch staircase and greenhouse. The drill has never skipped a beat. Pricey, but it has replaced all my drills. This is the only one I use now.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the 19.2v.  I bought a set when they came out about 10 years ago and still working great.  I am on my 2nd set of batteries though.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Feb 5, 2011)

i switched tools over the years, from 7.2v then to 12v then 14.4. then after being frustrated with all of them, i decided to drop some serious cash on ryobi one plus.

the real reason was i wanted the cordless hedge trimmer, and it all used the same battery. so i got the drill, charger and 2 batteries in a kit and the hedge trimmer, another charger and 1 battery in another kit.

i am super impressed with both. the hedge trimmer works all day long, and recently i used the drill in a bathroom remodel. the drill was amazing. it drilled holes for all the plumbing,  put up all the sheetrock, the plywood floor and half the durarock before i had to switch batteries. that battery then finished the job. the best part of lithium drills is that they never slow down. it works its full power until it stops. 

i went to home depot and got the flashlight for it too. i can use that thing as a lamp, it lasts so long.

so is it worth it? for me it is. my old 14.4 set still works and i keep it charged for very very small projects, but the difference is amazing.
i plan to add more tools to it as time goes on.


----------



## joel95ex (Feb 6, 2011)

if you are set on keeping the tools, you can get the pack rebuilt at battery plus stores.  i paid about 35 about 5 years ago.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

If your tools all work fine and meet your needs, why would you go drop $100+ on a new set of battery operated tools when you could just spend $35 on a replacement battery and get back in the game?  

I've still got my old Black and Decker 9.6v firestorm drill/driver...I've been waiting for years for the thing to die and it just won't.  I'd like to get myself and nice new drill/driver and some other tools, but honestly I just can't bring myself to spend the money when the one I have is still working after 12 years of frequent use...thing must have a few thousand charging cycles on it by now.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 7, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> If your tools all work fine and meet your needs, why would you go drop $100+ on a new set of battery operated tools when you could just spend $35 on a replacement battery and get back in the game?



I wouldn't want to do it. But I've been through this cycle of using a combo unit for years, then the expensive batteries start to fail. I currently have one battery failing and expect the other will fail shortly. I am looking at $70 to replace both batteries within the next few months because they bleed you for batteries. I'm hoping to learn of a good way to lower the battery replacement cost or maybe of a good deal on a new combo unit.


----------

